# sensitivity is 10mV/Pa microphone is this spl



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi if a mic has a sensitivity of 10mV/Pa can I use this for SPL on the top of the calibration file.

If not can I convert this for SPL?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could try this procedure.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> You could try this procedure.


Thanks John so its not as easy as putting the sensitivity 10mV/Pa on top of the calibration file?

Is there another way I can use that info, it is a USB mic?

Is it accurate to put a another mic with calibrated SPL next to each other and adjust?
I want as close to accurate as possible.

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have an SPL meter you could calibrate against that. If you don't, but you had a USB mic REW knows how to handle you could set up the known mic, load its cal file, play a pink PN signal, note the SPL reading, then connect your other mic, load its cal file (if it has one), position it exactly where the previous mic was, play the same pink PN signal at the same volume and in the SPL cal dialog enter the SPL reading you had from the first mic.


----------

